# storeing my DVD"s in my computer



## kimmienbabee (Jun 4, 2003)

man do i feel dumb ..I am trying to copy my DVD"s to my computer and i can't figure out how. Can someone PLEASE HELP ME .....I tried to do it like i do with my cd's but it wont do the same thing ..I would like to put them into my shared folder so i can share them with others ...So if you feel like a good laugh please help me ....


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

you need a DVD ripper search here or try here


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I have this strange tingly sensation at the moment. And it only ever goes off when illegal activity is being mentioned. The "sharing" of DVD's over the internet is illegal, as I'm sure the copyright warnings on your DVD's suggest. Unless of course you are refering to your own home made DVD's. And if that's the case, then my tingly sensation is just all wrong.
Just so you know, if you do rip your DVD home movies to your PC, you won't want them to be kept in DVD format, as they will take up alot of room. No sensible person would bother downloading a DVD from the internet. They'd rather download the homemovie in a different video format. For example DivX reduces the file sizes of movies by a dramatic amount (although some quality is lost).


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Check the link below.

http://www.dvdrhelp.com/


----------

